# Divinity Original Sin



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2015)

Just started playing this game, I m surprised there isnt a thread about this already..  
Game is amazing, finally a proper sequel to the original Divine Divinity.. I was initially put off by the turn based combat but its so amazing and intuitive and this is one of the only games that reward exploration  and stealth RPG like elder scrolls..
Anyone else trying this game out ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

Game is really good that I know. I am waiting for it go on a nice sale for me to grab this. Then I can play the game.


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

I'v GOG version and playing this a lot. Its great rpg and spells are awesome. Playing as Ranger with my friend (Enchantress).


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2015)

Im in love with this game's soundtrack :S.. they have reused the some of the original Divine Divinity tracks 
Also, can anyone recommend similar RPG with stealth elements.. Does Icewind Dale/Baldurs Gate/PoE have town based stealth segments where you can rob houses at your pleasure... Honestly i feel that is the most entertaining part lol


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Im in love with this game's soundtrack :S.. they have reused the some of the original Divine Divinity tracks
> Also, can anyone recommend similar RPG with stealth elements.. Does Icewind Dale/Baldurs Gate/PoE have town based stealth segments where you can rob houses at your pleasure... Honestly i feel that is the most entertaining part lol



I found stealth in almost all rpg. Be it skyrim, DAO, etc..what do you asking for   Yes pillars of eternity has it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

Alok said:


> I found stealth in almost all rpg. Be it skyrim, *DAO*, etc..what do you asking for   Yes pillars of eternity has it.



Elaborate.


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Elaborate.



ok not stealth (rogue only in DAO) but stealing is a skill there. And that is what Neverine asking about, robbing houses.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

Alok said:


> ok not stealth (rogue only in DAO) but stealing is a skill there. And that is what Neverine asking about, robbing houses.



Even stealing was flawed as there was a proper punishment for using that skill. None of the party members used to get offended and even at its highest, the skill was useless at best. I mean seriously how many times you have actually used that skill. It was not properly implemented at all, it was there just to show off and for the sake of it.


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I mean seriously how many times you have actually used that skill.



I chosen rogue only in Inquisition  now they are cool.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

Alok said:


> I chosen rogue only in Inquisition  now they are cool.



I am yet to play Inquisition.


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I am yet to play Inquisition.



I about to end it but still I didn't require strategic pause system, even for high dragons in this game. Its fast paced and more inclined towards action. Rogue are killing machine, both ranger and dual wielder.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

Alok said:


> I about to end it but still I didn't require strategic pause system, even for high dragons in this game. Its fast paced and more inclined towards action. Rogue are killing machine, both ranger and dual wielder.



Lets take this to its proper ground.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 31, 2015)

No, what I meant is :
You try to steal from vendors when they arent looking in your direction..
You get caught, it will lower their disposition
You get caught more and guards will come in to take you to jail..
You can escape from jail if you have lockpicking skill/friend can rescue you or serve your time and have your skill lowered 

All elder scrolls have this and Divine Divinity/Original Sin have this..  Any other games that implement this feature ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2015)

^^ Fallout Series.


----------



## Alok (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone want to play coop over hamachi? I will be playing after 9pm


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=cugQ4pS_zOQ[/YOUTUBE]

Completely new ending.. definitely a good time to pickup the enhanced edition once it releases, trust me this is an amazing game !
most likely they are gonna implement romance
Best part of teh news is that its going to be free for GOG users as well as steam users .. YAY!

Larian studios = bestest best developers, equal to CDPR.. Screw you FROM software


----------



## Alok (May 25, 2015)

At last I won't have to read those large paragraphs


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2015)

Just hoping that it comes at 75% discount in summer sales.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 28, 2015)

Enhanced edition is out guys


----------



## Alok (Oct 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Enhanced edition is out guys



$40


----------



## bippukt (Nov 4, 2015)

This game now has an INR pricing - 849 

I think Divinity: Original Sin is going to be my first INR purchase, not Galactic Civilizations III. I am just checking out a few gameplay videos to be sure.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 25, 2017)

This game is........... tedious.


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> This game is........... tedious.





Hmm cuz It's long or storywise?


 I liked it very much though, story gets somewhat stale in the last, really appreciate voice acting, no voices is only reason I didn't try pillars of eternity, can't read that much


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2017)

Alok said:


> Hmm cuz It's long or storywise?
> 
> 
> I liked it very much though, story gets somewhat stale in the last, really appreciate voice acting, no voices is only reason I didn't try pillars of eternity, can't read that much



plus pillars combat was annoying and there wasnt any good "loot" in the game


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 25, 2017)

Alok said:


> Hmm cuz It's long or storywise?
> 
> 
> I liked it very much though, story gets somewhat stale in the last, really appreciate voice acting, no voices is only reason I didn't try pillars of eternity, can't read that much




No, not like that. 

The inventory management is tedious. There is no global inventory. You have to check through each characters inventory or transfers items to one characters inventory. You could use a backpack as a global inventory but it lacks sort options and you need to transfer items to it which itself is tedious due to lack of keyboard shortcuts. The sort options are not saved, you have to do it every time. The inventory categories aren't enough. There is no separate category for armor, weapons, ornaments, junk,etc which adds to the tedium. Automatic item comparison is a good feature but you need the item in 'that' character's inventory for it to work basically rendering it useless for 3 characters.

Rotating the camera to spot items occluded by walls becomes tedious after a while rather than a feature.

You cannot use the map to pan the map and make the characters move to that location. You manually have to pan the camera in the 3D world and the movement isn't responsive to begin with. Moving around an area after you have explored it becomes tedious. PoE even had a 2x speed option.

Not related to tedium but the trait system feels stupid. I would choose a dialogue because i want to choose that dialogue option not because i want a trait.


----------



## Alok (Mar 26, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> No, not like that.
> 
> The inventory management is tedious. There is no global inventory. You have to check through each characters inventory or transfers items to one characters inventory. You could use a backpack as a global inventory but it lacks sort options and you need to transfer items to it which itself is tedious due to lack of keyboard shortcuts. The sort options are not saved, you have to do it every time. The inventory categories aren't enough. There is no separate category for armor, weapons, ornaments, junk,etc which adds to the tedium. Automatic item comparison is a good feature but you need the item in 'that' character's inventory for it to work basically rendering it useless for 3 characters.
> 
> ...



Hmm I play with Xb1 controller so didn't notice kb control issues. With controller there is entirely different interface , wheel like quick menu to switch between inventories. Rotating cam is mapped on right thumb stick, great controller support.

But yeah too much junk, I don't even throw most of those cuz I think maybe I can use it later somewhere


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 26, 2017)

Alok said:


> Hmm I play with Xb1 controller so didn't notice kb control issues. With controller there is entirely different interface , wheel like quick menu to switch between inventories. Rotating cam is mapped on right thumb stick, great controller support.
> 
> But yeah too much junk, I don't even throw most of those cuz I think maybe I can use it later somewhere



I figured it was designed for the gamepad. They really didn't do much for the keyboard and mouse. Things that should just take a minute to do takes more than 10 minutes. PoE was a true PC game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2017)

And PoE is exclusive as well. Second installment will also be PC exclusive.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 26, 2017)

It's sad though because the content of this game is good. 

Minor spoilers:


Spoiler



Met the Councillor Jake's dog that would smell any stuff and tell whether it had Jake's smell on it. Got him Esmeralda's panties. Says it has the smell of every man in town but not Jake's


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2017)

> Met the Councillor Jake's dog that would smell any stuff and tell whether it had Jake's smell on it. Got him Esmeralda's panties. Says it has the smell of every man in town but not Jake's



BUUUUUUUUUUUUUURN


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 22, 2017)

Finished exploring Cyseal and a little bit of Luculla forest and Hiberheim.


*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/806551261322462359/6D9E870C24CA0E1D78EF8B7159CF7FD5C5C65EF6/




What difficulty did you guys play at?


----------

